# Gmail VS Y!mail



## tgpraveen (Mar 29, 2007)

well now that y!mail has decided to give unlimited storage
and has revamped their interface wioth ajax which now looks a lot like ms outlook
which dou u like more
also remember u get y! msgr.


----------



## Possible (Mar 29, 2007)

Who liked Microsoft Outlook anyway?  Gmail all the way, for its POP access, its labels, its mobile website, its nifty other features. Gmail FTW. Yahoo's just too bloated and small to read and be comfortable with.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

GMail.

And what kind of stupidity is the fourth option!


----------



## ilugd (Mar 29, 2007)

Gmail, for its simple interface. Somehow it fits just right
And with the very simple google talk, i like it better than YIM


----------



## emailaatif786 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yahoo! Mail is the Best, as far as I have experienced.But takes too much of time to load than GMail, as there are more features than GMail.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 29, 2007)

As far as innovation and creativity is concerned its Gmail laughing all the way
Also POP3 synchronization makes me bend towards Gmail


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 29, 2007)

GMail anytime... for its pure simplicity..!


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 29, 2007)

I 'll go for Gmail .....


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 29, 2007)

gmail clearly ahead in the voting ...Gmail's everyone choice..
although the new ymail is also pretty gud and quick..
i m using both..


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 29, 2007)

I Feel
GMail is better than Yahoo Mail.
the interface is pretty simple and sleek in gmail....in ymail it looks a bit uncategorized ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

Yahoo Mail, though I use outlook 2007 here.

The thing is GMail hardly has any catagorisation ability. All you can do is to label, I would have really liked if they had some "Folder creation" ability.

Besides, it is easier to work with Yahoo WebMail, feels like home (Outlook user here afterall)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

gmail 4 me.. Gmail started offering free pop3 access..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 30, 2007)

Yahoo for me !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 30, 2007)

Yahoo mails can be hacked easily.So Gmail is good.


----------



## eddie (Mar 30, 2007)

Gmail: For the Chat like mail handling that it has. Makes it really easy to follow work related emails.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

And the integration of Google Talk is just superb. 

It's a shame I do not use the webmail interface.


----------



## dksathish (Mar 30, 2007)

Gmail 
looks simple 
works powerful.


----------



## the_moon (Mar 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yahoo mails can be hacked easily.So Gmail is good.



Y! Mail can be hacked easily?! 
Someone has hacked by Y! account, pl PM me & temme how to rehack it!! I've tried my level best to restore th account. 

Btw, my vote goes for Gmail. One of the many reasons is the large loading time that Y! takes.


----------



## reddick (Apr 2, 2007)

Gmail for me...It rocks!


----------



## Apollo (Apr 2, 2007)

I stopped using Yahoo! Mail the moment I got a GMail invite a couple of years ago.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 2, 2007)

Gmail...the simple things like email conversations, POP3 access, clean intuitive interface, integration with Orkut and GTalk..I can't live without it anymore!


----------



## casanova (Apr 2, 2007)

GMail for personal use and yahoo for spam. GMail rocks


----------



## csczero (Apr 2, 2007)

Old is gold! yahoo my old buddy


----------



## ECE0105 (Apr 3, 2007)

Gmail all the way, except for the fact that It does not have the "Folders" system...


----------



## sumeetindia (Apr 3, 2007)

A gmail fan!!!
even domains can be hosted with gmail
Their spam protection is also very good


----------



## desertwind (Apr 3, 2007)

Gmail: for its

simple white interface
conversation
chat
labels
spam recognition.


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 4, 2007)

Well i liked gmail in its prior stages, but now it looks so barren , as if stuff are scattered far off.

Yahoo is so polished, sleek and compact, although it sometimes gives a feeling that it is a little bit too much in too little.

The only Gmail feature i miss in Yahoo is Conversations, otherwise, even Yahoo supports Labels in the forms of Folder, although you cannot asign more than one folder in yahoo.
It is introducing Chat withing the Mail, although the featue is being rolled out slowly.
The spam recognition of yahoo is on par with google.

All in all, Yahoo lookes more professional and feels more technical than gmail.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2007)

yahoo for me. using a single Y! mail account since last 7 years...


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 4, 2007)

It's surprising no one uses hotmail or live mail


----------



## nepcker (Apr 6, 2007)

I live GMail. I like .mac e-mail too but haven't used it since it got paid.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 6, 2007)

Gmail was the first to provide free pop3 access and 1 gb mailspace and all others came following it... it was the first to implement ajax properly...


----------



## nepcker (Apr 6, 2007)

I live GMail. I like .mac e-mail too but haven't used it since it got paid.


----------



## vish786 (Apr 19, 2007)

yahoomail is easy to handle, faster, but the only problem is spam for free yahoo account


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 19, 2007)

like the barebones aspect of gmail. The integration of gtalk is brilliant IMHO. Also, the fact that google integrates your one single account into all its services is what entices me the most. True, that the same happens with yahoo too but look at the copmeting services.. orkut vs 360?, calender vs ?, reader vs ?, blogger vs 360 blog?

i rest my case.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> It's surprising no one uses hotmail or live mail


No, it certainly isn't. Not for me, at least.
In fact, I am surprised that it is surprising for you.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Gmail have more features ,but hav problems

like it wont allow all extension(attachements) as tat of yahoo.

Yahoo folders is better than gmail's labels,in yahoo i can have unique view of  my  inbox.wer my friends emails goes to one folder and new contacts emails are in inbox, i dont think this is possible in gmail.

No Easy html signature in gmail, yahoo rocks here

Can select between Ajax and html interface in yahoo,with same kind of options. But not in gmail(limited options in html)


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 19, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> like it wont allow all extension(attachements) as tat of yahoo.
> 
> Yahoo folders is better than gmail's labels,in yahoo i can have unique view of  my  inbox.wer my friends emails goes to one folder and new contacts emails are in inbox, i dont think this is possible in gmail.



Well for that gmail has filters..


in gmail there is a basic html view which does not use AJAX

and any attachement can be sent if we rename that file to *.anyrubbish


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 19, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> Well for that gmail has filters..
> 
> 
> in gmail there is a basic html view which does not use AJAX
> ...



gmail hav more filters than yahoo,but gmails inbox shows all mails with different labels..dats the problem

 Gmails html view  hav limited options

And for attacements, its not pratical, it depends on the person on other end to change the extension


----------



## aakash_mishra (Apr 19, 2007)

I like Gmail coz I can use it as a Drive


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> gmail hav more filters than yahoo,but gmails inbox shows all mails with different labels..dats the problem


Yeah, but when you click on any one of the labels list in the left column, you will see only the emails marked with that label - not very different from the folders in Yahoo! You can also set up filters to automatically label emails from your friends.

Here's a neat thing you can do in GMail but not in other email services. If you want to organise all your friends' emails under one label, give you friends this email address: email.id+friends@gmail.com. For example, if your id is _sulekh_, tell your friends to email you at sulekh+friends@gmail.com.
Now set up a filter to automatically labels all emails to that id. Simple. 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Gmails html view  hav limited options


It loads a lot faster than Yahoo! and it has the conversations view which is sensational. 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> And for attacements, its not pratical, it depends on the person on other end to change the extension


Everyone sends attachments by changing the extension. It is nothing new and is highly practical. Even Yahoo! does not allow you to send executable files and even zipped executable files. What will you do then? You have to use the renaming method.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 20, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> yahoomail is easy to handle, faster, but the only problem is spam for free yahoo account



Believe it or not but Yahoo! Spam filter is better than Gmail. Recently Gmail has failed to recognise even easy looking spams like lottery mails and spams which contain a single image.

With Yahoo! I have hardly seen any spam reaching inbox and even vice versa I have rarely seen where a genuine mail reaches spam folder.

But in Gmail sometimes even if mail is in your contacts list sometimes I saw the mail again in spam folder too.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, but when you click on any one of the labels list in the left column, you will see only the emails marked with that label


yeah correct, tats the problem u need to click tat particular label isn't it same as yahoo folders.But there is no label for inbox   in gmail, But yahoo has  unique inbox view 




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> It loads a lot faster than Yahoo! and it has the conversations view which is sensational.



Not much faster and we dont get settings tab in gmail with html view.
wt conversations view??


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Everyone sends attachments by changing the extension. It is nothing new and is highly practical. Even Yahoo! does not allow you to send executable files and even zipped executable files. What will you do then? You have to use the renaming method.



I dont think every one can change extension and email  and it is difficult to rename every attachements .Yahoo allows exe and zip extensions.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 20, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yeah correct, tats the problem u need to click tat particular label isn't it same as yahoo folders.But there is no label for inbox   in gmail, But yahoo has  unique inbox view


What are you trying to say? I didn't get you. 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Not much faster and we dont get settings tab in gmail with html view.


That is like saying Vista looks ugly in the classic view. LOL! If you want to use the interface as it was designed to be used, then use the AJAX interface. If you choose to use the HTML version, you will miss out on some features. 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> wt conversations view??


GMail shows all the emails that have been sent to and forth between you and the people you are conversing with in a neatly organised manner. You do not have to scurry along between your inbox and sent items if you want to review something in a conversation. This is very useful.



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Yahoo allows exe and zip extensions.


I need a judge's ruling on this. Are you sure about this? Yahoo! may have changed their policy now but I am sure they did not allow it earlier. I have tried to send executables in the past. In fact, I am almost sure they don't allow it now either. Could someone verify this, please?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 20, 2007)

Just checked Yahoo! allows sending exe and zip attachments but if you send these attachments to gmail mail will bounce from gmail servers so if you need to send exe or zip from yahoo! to gmail you will need to rename extensions.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say? I didn't get you.


In gmail when you are in inbox u will see all the mails isn't? even mails labeled freinds or anything.But in yahoo u can see only new mails inbox which is not categorised which is helpful for checking new mails(which hav no labels given) easily.. this is helpful when u recive many mails a day.


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> That is like saying Vista looks ugly in the classic view. LOL! If you want to use the interface as it was designed to be used, then use the AJAX interface. If you choose to use the HTML version, you will miss out on some features.


You need to read my first post, Wt i said was yahoo has full options in both ajax and html view.If yahoo can all option in both  view then wats the problem with gmail.And u need to correct ur statement,Its like saying vista does't hav control panel or gpedit in classic view, vista has control panel in both view isn't.......lol


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> GMail shows all the emails that have been sent to and forth between you and the people you are conversing with in a neatly organised manner. You do not have to scurry along between your inbox and sent items if you want to review something in a conversation. This is very useful.


tats a good one


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I need a judge's ruling on this. Are you sure about this? Yahoo! may have changed their policy now but I am sure they did not allow it earlier. I have tried to send executables in the past. In fact, I am almost sure they don't allow it now either. Could someone verify this, please?


yahoo allows exe and other extension in mails,frm 2004 as far as i can remember.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 20, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> In gmail when you are in inbox u will see all the mails isn't? even mails labeled freinds or anything.But in yahoo u can see only new mails inbox which is not categorised which is helpful for checking new mails(which hav no labels given) easily.. this is helpful when u recive many mails a day.


When you set up the filter for labeling certain emails, you can also select the option of labeling and archiving those email. They will only show up under the labels now (and in the 'All Mail' option). 



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> You need to read my first post, Wt i said was yahoo has full options in both ajax and html view.If yahoo can all option in both  view then wats the problem with gmail.And u need to correct ur statement,Its like saying vista does't hav control panel or gpedit in classic view, vista has control panel in both view isn't.......lol


You do not lose any features in GMail if you use the standard view either. You just lose the user friendliness of the AJAX interface.



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yahoo allows exe and other extension in mails,frm 2004 as far as i can remember.


 I have now realised that the reason I could not send executables through Yahoo! is that I was trying to send them to a GMail account. Thanks to *navjotsingh* for the tip! 

Basically, it is different stockings for different people. But most people do prefer GMail nowadays, including me.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 20, 2007)

Y! mail surely introduced unlimited storage but for millions like me, its unnecassary. I mean I have only used around 330MB of 2.8GB storage of my Gmail account and I have been using Gmail from the time it was introduced so 330MB in so many days!!!

And yeah, I personally feel that the spam filter of Gmail is "ahead by leaps and bounds" from the Y! filter.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2007)

*Yahoo is the best
Gmail is better than the best *


----------



## aryayush (Apr 21, 2007)

That is a grammatically incorrect observation. Nothing can be _better_ than what is already the _best_.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 21, 2007)

Gmail FTW


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You do not lose any features in GMail if you use the standard view either. You just lose the user friendliness of the AJAX interface.



You do lose "settings" in html view in gmail,but not with yahoo


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 24, 2007)

in yahoo in the new interface with ajax try changing some settings it doesnt work it tells u to go back to older version and change settings and come back

AND what is the point anyway use both gmail and yahoo mail in the way they were intended to be used with ajax support dont throw us back by 5 yrs.


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 24, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> AND what is the point anyway use both gmail and yahoo mail in the way they were intended to be used with ajax support dont throw us back by 5 yrs.



It may be required to go back to old interface in some situation,and u hav car does't mean u hav forgot to walk.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 24, 2007)

Yahoo Mail (Especially Beta) 
Since I don't use Gmail at all!


----------

